# Taurus Mini Revolver



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

We just ran a review of the Taurus Mini Revolver, which is chambered in .380 ACP. A couple of things jumped out at me: a 15-lb. trigger pull, and the possibility lead bullets may begin to unseat in the cylinder due to recoil if you're firing +P ammo. And according to the photo the author supplied, jacketed ammo, too.

Does anyone in here have experience with this revolver?

Full review is here: Handgun Review: the Taurus Mini Revolver | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

The photo. The cracked case is due to faulty ammo:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Haven't ever even seen it before.

My first thought: If you're going to shoot a J-frame-size revolver, you might as well learn to control .38 Special ammunition in it. That rules out the .380 auto, in this case. I think that this gun is a gimmick, the most important use for which is to part you from your money.

If you choose the right .38 Special ammunition to use in a J-frame-size revolver that's chambered for it, you will find that it will make you suffer just a tiny bit more recoil, but produce about twice the effectiveness of the .380 ACP in return.


----------

